# Adding Salt & Nitrite



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

Been doing a fishless cycle for quite a while now and planted the tank about a week in, not realizing the effects it would have on the cycle. Fortunately by the time I added the plants nitrites had already begun spiking and judging on the nitrite levels being off the charts on the 10th day or so, the ammonia eating bacteria was able to establish despite the plants wanting to eat the ammonia as well. For the last 10+ days or so the nitrite levels have continued to be off the charts, but I've had to add about 2-3x the ammonia because after 12 hours they go from 4-8 ppm to .25 ppm thanks to the plants (I'm assuming). Now the nitrite levels are starting to fall (last night they were the same color using the api tests as they had been for the previous 10 or so days, but this morning they were lighter in color and I could actually get a reading - around 2 ppm), should I continue to add the excessive amount of ammonia I have been adding, in order to ensure the bacteria is still getting some; or should I reduce the amount and risk having only the plants ingest the ammonia and have the bacteria potentially starve? I'm happy that the plants (and I'm sure the bacteria are helping) are keeping the ammonia and nitrate levels to a minimum, but I also need the bacteria in the aquarium as well because I'm not expecting 8 relatively small ferns to be able to handle the entire bioload of the tank, I'll need the bacteria. Any suggestions on what I should do?

Also on aquarium salt, I was planning on adding salt to the aquarium once fish were in place. I heard that the salt has a neutralizing effect on nitrites so I didn't want to mess with anything before my tank was fully cycled. I plan on having Zebra Danios, Cherry Barbs, African Dwarf Frogs, and either a Bristlenosed Pleco or a handful of Ghost Shrimp/Otto cats in the tank. Can all of these guys tolerate salt (I heard Plecos and some catfish can't, but couldn't find any specifics)? If so, should I add the normal/recommended amount of add less? Should I wait for the tank to cycle before adding the salt?

For reference, I have a 30G tank with an Aquaclear 50 filter.

All input/help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You would be surprised at the size bacteria colonies you build doing a fishless cycle. You dose the tank so high, probably higher than it would ever see normally, that it creates so much. Back when I did this on my 125, I would dose to 4ppm ammonia and within 24hrs it was back to zero - even without plants. Nitrites will stick high usually because you are continuing to supply the tank with ammonia and the nitrates seem to take a bit longer to show than the others - at least to the point where the nitrites are being neutralized.

What plants do you have in there? It makes me raise an eyebrow when you say ferns, only because most are non-aqautic. I would be more concerned about plants when it came to salt. Most won't do too well with the full dose of salt - tblspn per 5gal. Most creatures will be fine with that amount, but you'll have to research that. Just remember that salt does not evaporate and when you do a water change only put back enough salt for the water you removed.


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

Peacock ferns I believe they are called? Purchased them at Petsmart from a recommendation by one of their main fish keepers. I also purchased a small plant that I can't remember the name of that was on sale because it was browning and looked like it was dying. I'm pretty sure the latter is an aquatic plant because since putting them in my tank, they've looked much more lively than when I first introduced them. As for the ferns, they look pretty similar, maybe a bit greener and brighter but that could just be how they appear in the lighting. Admittedly I haven't been watching the plants closely and they're only taking up a small part of the tank, probably the left 20% of it or so.

You're probably right, I'm probably overestimating how much ammonia the plants are consuming and should be attributing the ammonia depletion to the bacteria rather than the plants. I believe I remember you saying that nitrites and nitrates spiked simultaneously for you, though, so I was interpreting the nitrates relative stability as being caused by the plants, and thus assumed the plants were eating a substantial amount of ammonia as well.


EDIT: Just looked up Peacock ferns, apparently they aren't fully aquatic plants at all. I'm pretty livid right now because I usually do research on these things but at the time of purchasing them I was going by someone who (I thought) had a lot of knowledge and didn't realize plants had such an effect on the water chemisty and such. Should I just remove all the plants and toss them? Thank you for pointing this out btw.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Why would you want to add salt to the tank? Its not good for bns as they don't tolerate it to well. Also using salt all the time it will leave it useless to help fight diseases that it can help, like ich. Oto's can't handle salt either.


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

susankat said:


> Why would you want to add salt to the tank? Its not good for bns as they don't tolerate it to well. Also using salt all the time it will leave it useless to help fight diseases that it can help, like ich. Oto's can't handle salt either.


I thought it was actually beneficial for most fish to have a bit of salt in the aquarium since most parasites don't tolerate it as much as they do. Maybe I was wrong. In any case, salt isn't necessary..just thought it would help. I can do without it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Rohkey said:


> Just looked up Peacock ferns, apparently they aren't fully aquatic plants at all. I'm pretty livid right now because I usually do research on these things but at the time of purchasing them I was going by someone who (I thought) had a lot of knowledge and didn't realize plants had such an effect on the water chemisty and such. Should I just remove all the plants and toss them? Thank you for pointing this out btw.


Hard to find someone who "really" knows what they are talking about in the store as most learn to be salesman over time. You can leave in the tank if you like until they start showing signs of rotting. If it were me, I'd want them out immediately.


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah I suppose. She built my trust by talking to me about her aquariums for 15 minutes, suggesting I go to a different store for certain fish/supplies, and then suggested non-aquatic plants for my tank. Either she's not as knowledgeable as I thought or she was trying to peddle the plants (although less likely as she suggested I avoid the bacteria boosters and stuff). At any rate I'm gonna toss the plants, it'll make room for some nice driftwood or other decorations I can use. Hell, maybe I'll buy some actual aquatic plants..unfortunately the only fish stores nearby are a 30-45 minute drive away.


----------

